# Nocton Hall, The Hospital Fence and Rabbits - Nov 2012



## steve2109 (Nov 29, 2012)

I visited this grand old hall this week after seeing some old reports, it must have been impressive in its day and made an interesting explore. The main house remains dangerous but can be looked around with care and there is still some of the upstairs accessible. The downstairs cellars and rear corridors are the best bit to explore but remember a torch as i didn't ! I also intended to explore the hospital but for reasons explained later i couldn't. apologies now for some photos in the hospital explanation but think they were worth showing.

firstly some history of Nocton and then my pictures:

Nocton Hall is a historic listed building in the village of Nocton, in Lincolnshire, England. Originally constructed for the Ellys family, it burnt down in 1834 and was rebuilt in 1841 for the first Earl of Ripon, who lived at the steward's house in Nocton while the house was being built. The US Army's 7th General Hospital was based at Nocton Hall during World War Two.

In the mid 1980s Torrie Richardson bought Nocton Hall, the surrounding wood, woodland, grassland and cottages. Selling the cottages on for redevelopment allowed him to develop Nocton Hall as a Residential Home. Nocton Hall Residential home ran a summer fête for the village on their lawn and employed many local people. Torrie's son, Gary, took control of the business in the early 1990s. The home ran into difficulty and closed in the mid 1990s, and was sold by the receivers to new owners, Leda Properties of Oxford. Leda also bought the RAF Hospital site from the Ministry of Defence.

While vacant there were many break-ins; fireplaces and the stair bannisters were stolen. It unfortunately was burnt down for a second time in the early hours of 24 October 2004, the fire reducing it to a shell. The investigation into the fire established that multiple fires had been set, but to date no one has been charged with arson. Due to the extensive structural damage it will now likely need to be rebuilt, if the site is not redeveloped for another purpose.













































































































































































As I said earlier I intended to explore the hospital as well and headed off into the woods to a known access point, as I walked along the fence line i noticed that various access points had been rewired back up and a dead rabbit strung into the fence , I take it to deter people from reusing them, can't say I was particularly impressed at the use of them and the smell and look was none to pleasant, i took a couple of pictures to post on here, put a bit of a negative vibe on my day if I am honest.











Thanks for looking


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 29, 2012)

Your shots of the Hall (especially the exterior) are some of the best i have seen. Beautiful light and great atmosphere. 

That staircase is crazy 

I remember my time there stood admiring the grand old girl 

Nice one mate 

Old bugsy doesn't look too clever either


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 29, 2012)

Nocton Hall seems better than I remember it being  Good pics there, and really bizarre about the rabbits.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2012)

Cracking photos.


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice set Steve. Best and biggest set I have seen from this place. 

You have more nerve than me, I went late last year and just covered the outer buildings. I left the insides well alone as I was solo. Nice to see what it looks like and thanks for sharing.


----------



## darbians (Nov 29, 2012)

Great work steve! Some really nice shots. Those rabbits were there when I went, not the most pleasent surprise! Those fences have been covered with anti climbing paint too.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 29, 2012)

*Nice set there! Would like to see this one, completely trashed but still really impressive...*


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 29, 2012)

darbians said:


> Great work steve! Some really nice shots. Those rabbits were there when I went, not the most pleasent surprise! Those fences have been covered with anti climbing paint too.



Yeah the rabbits freaked me out mate, didn't want to climb a fence solo, maybe won't Go alone next time !


----------



## kathyms (Nov 29, 2012)

lovely old place, we were there in the summer, i cant go into these places as my son wont let me but i did the outside. cracking shots mate.


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

Cracking set of pics.

I really enjoyed my day out at Nocton


----------



## Bones out (Nov 29, 2012)

Good stuff, really well captured !


----------



## johno23 (Nov 30, 2012)

Some epic shots there and it looks like you were brave enough to venture upstairs on "those" floors .
Nice work
We went earlier in the year and managed to get round the whole hospital site and the cellars of the old house.
However some "git" rewired the fence together whilst we were in there,but it just added to the fun of the day.

That rabbit business is a bit sick and desperate though

The Nocton villagers are actively trying to get something "constructive" done with the house and site and hopefully get it restored. However I fear that the main hospital will simply get demolished and become an extension to the village of matchbox housing.

Here is a link to their excellent local website.
http://nocton.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 30, 2012)

Stunning set of pics mate, really nice. 
The more effort that goes into a fence makes me think there's more worth seeing inside tho! 
They used the ol' biological deterrent at chateau Miranda too, blocking basement access with a rotting fox


----------



## johno23 (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree, it usually does,but sadly in this instance the entire site has been stripped to the bare bones and trashed.
However,apart from its "life after people" atmosphere and the water tower its a tad battered.

I can only think that they secure it so well due to the local kids and the old health and safety risks etc.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like a great mooch, the staircase is crazy!! Great set of pics


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice mate love the pics


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Dec 1, 2012)

Love the shots of the staircase, nice report mate!


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice shots.

I really fancied paying a visit here soon, mainly for the hospital section, but I dont really like the thought of running into the Phantom bunny decorator


----------

